
GLAZ – 3D printing platform with some cool 3D visualization tech in place - miraxxx
http://glaz.co
======
miraxxx
GLAZ is a platform for designers and brands to sell their creations.
Unleashing the power of 3D printing wiht the 3D visualization technology -
customers are able to customize and personalize almost every aspect of a
product.

GLAZ was founded by a team of 3D designers and e-commerce enthusiasts. We
strive to be an innovative and cutting edge company that loves bringing
exciting products to customers using the latest technology. We pride ourselves
on being ahead of our competitors and one step ahead of trends.

Here is a sneak peak at our Coming Soon Page. Any feedback would be
appreciated!

Co-Founders: Vlad Terin [https://angel.co/vlad-terin](https://angel.co/vlad-
terin) Guillaume Lurenbaum [https://angel.co/guillaume-
lurenbaum](https://angel.co/guillaume-lurenbaum)

